# Tilly glue



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Is this stuff still around? Can it still be bought at Home Depot? I've seen a few threads mentioning it. Does it dry hard and can it be easily pulled off in the event that the attached plant dies? That is my main concern with glues. Does hot glue work well? I'm looking for ways to attach tillandsias with glues.


----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hot glue in my vivs has not worked well at all. It holds just long enough for you to think its ok but it fails very quickly. I found this link
Tilly Tacker Airplant Glue Tilly Tacker Airplant Glue [GNX1908] - $9.99 : AQUAFINATIC - The Worlds Reef In Your Aquarium


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you. Anyone else?


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

The floral mounting wire that NEHERP carries is the best way I've found.


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

I bought it and tried it, but I'm not very skilled with it, lol.


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

I've heard of fishing line being used. I don't know how well glue would ever work on tillandsia in a humid viv. Whatever part is glued won't be able to breath and will soon rot off.


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hot glue and silicone both have not worked for me in the past, now I use 2 lbs test fishing line, very small, hard to even see.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I've used gorilla glue successfully.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I've started using cotton string. Just used up the last of it so I can't check the label for size. I'd say around the size of kite string. It lasts a lot longer than you think it will. In fact, I've been using it for about a year and haven't had any fall apart on me yet. I do expect it to, eventually, but the idea is that the plant will have grown roots and stabilized itself by then. 

benefits: 
1) it doesn't cut frog toes when they climb on it
2) it is easily removed once the plant attaches itself to the mount or you want to move the plant. Or doesn't have to be removed because it doesn't cut frog toes


----------

